# Just Finished My HT



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yamaha RX A3000 AVR
Yamaha BD A1000. Blu Ray
Mitsubishi WD 80838 80" DLP TV
Pioneer Elite DVD 59 AVi SACD/DVD-A
Def Tech BP 8080 ST Main/Fronts
Def Tech BP 8060 ST Rears
Def Tech CS 8080 HD Center
Def Tech SR 8040 BP Surr Backs
Def Tech XTR 50 Front Presence
Def Tech Mythos Gem XL Rear Presence
Emotiva XPA 1 x 3 Front Main Amps
Emotiva XPA 2 x 4 Rears & Pres Amps
Monster Power AVS 2000 Volt Stabilizer
Monster Power HTP S 7000 Pwr Cond
Monster Power HTFS 1000 Video Cond
Monster Power HTUPS 3700 Batt B/up
Bell'O AVSC 2126 AV Stand
Bell'O ATC 2101 x 2 AV Racks
Boltz MM 252 x 3 Media Stand
X-box 360 + Kinect Game Console
Verizon FIOS
Apple TV + MacPro + iPod Touch 64G
Ekornes Stressless Granada Seating
All set up in 18' x 25' x 9' room, pics pending...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very nice. The A3000 is one of a handful of AVR's that I would consider for myself. Of all the equipment listed, the only thing I might consider swapping is the Yamaha BDP as the OPPO BDP-93 is absolutely amazing and I believe it is even cheaper. 

I would imagine that you got a discount on the Yamaha, but if you did not and your return widow is still open, I would seriously consider the OPPO.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.
Nice rig, looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Very nice. The A3000 is one of a handful of AVR's that I would consider for myself. Of all the equipment listed, the only thing I might consider swapping is the Yamaha BDP as the OPPO BDP-93 is absolutely amazing and I believe it is even cheaper.
> 
> I would imagine that you got a discount on the Yamaha, but if you did not and your return widow is still open, I would seriously consider the OPPO.
> ...


Thanks, as you had mentioned, I did get the Yam at a discount and as a package deal with the speakers. I considered the Oppo but no dealers around my area that sells it and since it's a universal player, I'm rather attached to my Pioneer working as the SACD/DVD-A player instead. So the Yam was my pick as for BDP.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh wow, you have a pretty monsterous setup, I would love to see a picture of the layout of your room. My current room is just the living room so its actually pretty big because it joins with the kitchen and dining room.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It really is a nice HT and I am a huge fan of the A3000. The Avantage Line is awesome and I love that they are using the latest HQV Vida Video Processor.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

mrbashfo said:


> Oh wow, you have a pretty monsterous setup, I would love to see a picture of the layout of your room. My current room is just the living room so its actually pretty big because it joins with the kitchen and dining room.


Thanks, I have this system set up in the basement where my family and friends are enjoying movies, music and working out with the Kinect/ Xbox ( Dance Central + Zumba)...lol... It's awesome with Call of Duty too!!!


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It really is a nice HT and I am a huge fan of the A3000. The Avantage Line is awesome and I love that they are using the latest HQV Vida Video Processor.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks for your comments JJ, I'd like to know your thoughts about Onkyo's PR SC 5508 as compared to the A 3000? I also might take up your suggestion earlier about swapping the Yam BDP for the Oppo BDP 95, then move my Pioneer DV 59 AVi to mate with a pair of Martin Logan EM ESLs.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice system. Let's see the pictures!


----------

